# Sometime Soon....



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

My wife and I will be getting a full breed shepherd. We have a shepherd/lab mix now. Giving a dog another dog I believe will be great fun and more exercise. My question is, where should I look for a full breed shepherd? I live in Virginia. Whats the best websites or places I need to go look. Thank you.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Purebred, not "full breed"  Are you looking for show lines, working, color, temperament, price range?


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

If your just looking for a purebred pet I would suggest the shelters. If your looking for a well bred one I'd suggest start looking at breeders. What type of breeder depends on the type of GSD your looking for.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

If you don't want to be heartbroken later on with Hip Displacia and other Health Problems, you should take your time and look for reputable breeders in your area. The Good Ones have Professional Web Sites that include Client references. My Jake's parents Pedegree went back 5 generations with no hip problems.He even came with a Hip Displacia return /replacement policy to 18 months. We had all his x rays done at that time and everything was perfect. He is 3 now, and in perfect health. Jake is from Euaropean (F West and M East) working lines and we could not have asked for a better GSD!


----------



## GermanShepherd88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Im looking for a breeder who breeds german shepherds, not a shelter.. Where should I start looking. Know any good breeders around my area, Danville, VA?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

There are three basic 'lines' in the purebred German Shepherd world (welcome to what I like to call the most complicated dog breed in the world...but so worth it).

American Showlines, West German Showlines and Working lines.

So it maybe helpful to you, before you look at breeders, to decide which line will be best for you and your family.

Here's a link that explains the different lines: German Shepherd types and bloodlines with pictures | German Shepherd types | German Shepherd dog | German Shepherds





GermanShepherd88 said:


> Im looking for a breeder who breeds german shepherds, not a shelter.. Where should I start looking. Know any good breeders around my area, Danville, VA?


----------

